# Mountainbiker(in) Weinheim und Umgebung gesucht



## haselnussprinte (11. Januar 2009)

... wohne seit 1 Woche in Weinheim und suche Mountainbiker(innen) für Touren im Odenwald (nähe Weinheim, Schriesheim oder Heidelberg)


----------



## 21+41 (11. Januar 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (11. Januar 2009)

na dann willkommen im odenwald!

kannst ja mal mit uns fahren, der ac weinheim trifft sich mittwochs um 16h und 17h für nen 2h nightride und samstags um 12h für ne 3-5h tour an der peterskirche in weinheim.

und tobis` motto nicht vergessen: Schwaben ist ein schönes Land, da muss man sich benehmen - drum fahren wir ins Badnerland, benehmen uns daneben


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (12. Januar 2009)

Hallo und willkommen an der schönen Bergstrasse

Wir sind eine kleine Truppe, die sich aus Jungs/Mädels aus Weinheim, Hemsbach, Hüttenfeld und Mannheim zusammen setzt.

Wir fahren unter der Woche abends (im Winter) in der Ebene und am Wochenende vom Marktplatz aus in Richtung HD. oder Norden.

Wir sind aber für alles offen

Wenn Du Lust hast, kannst Du ja gerne mal eine Runde mit Kurbeln

Einfach kurz melden


----------



## rayc (12. Januar 2009)

Schau mal bei http://www.mtb-rhein-main.de/index.php?option=com_contact&view=category&catid=6&Itemid=51 rein, da werden einige Biketreffs genannt.

Ansonsten heisst es einfach mal durchprobieren, wo du am besten reinpasst.

ray


----------



## haselnussprinte (29. Januar 2009)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Hallo und willkommen an der schönen Bergstrasse
> 
> Wir sind eine kleine Truppe, die sich aus Jungs/Mädels aus Weinheim, Hemsbach, Hüttenfeld und Mannheim zusammen setzt.
> 
> ...


Hallo Albert,

macht Ihr auch diesen Samstag wieder eine Tour von Weinheim aus? Falls ja würde ich gerne mitkommen. Falls Ihr fahrt, wann und von wo soll`s losgehen?

VG sagt Heiko


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (29. Januar 2009)

Hallo Heiko,

da wir morgen Abend fahren, fahren wir dann erst wieder am Sonntag.
Wir können aber gerne am Samstag Vormittag eine Runde zusammen drehen?
So gegen 10:30h
Wo können wir dann noch ausmachen, wenn es klappen sollte.
Würde mich freuen


----------



## haselnussprinte (29. Januar 2009)

Hi Albert,

wenn wir gegen Mittag oder frühen Nachmittag losfahren könnten wäre das perfekt - bin vormittags noch unterwegs.

VG

Heiko


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (29. Januar 2009)

Hallo Heiko,

würde 12 h schon gehen?
Wir könnten dann ca. 2 Std. fahren. Um 15 h muss ich in HP sein.
Weist Du wo die Pferde-Klinik ist?
Würde gerne eine Runde im Viernheimer- und Lampertheimerwald fahren.
Oder hast Du eine Route?


----------



## haselnussprinte (29. Januar 2009)

... 12 Uhr ist ok! Könnten wir uns Weinheim treffen, oder ist das für dich eher ungünstig? Würde gerne mal im Wald östlich bzw. südöstlich von weinheim fahren, da ich gern mal die Gegend etwas kennenlernen würde. Wär das ok?

Gruß Heiko


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (30. Januar 2009)

Kein Problem!
Wir treffen uns öffters in Weinheim.

Dann treffen wir uns vor der Kirche am Marktplatz.
Weist Du wo das ist?

Dann können wir den Burgen- oder Vogesenweg fahren.

Wie aber schon geschrieben, muss ich um 15 h in HP sein.
Das heisst, dass wir ca. 2 Std. fahren können.

Bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haselnussprinte (30. Januar 2009)

... klingt gut - Kirche + Marktplatz finde ich. Na dann bis morgen 12 Uhr - freu mich drauf!

VG

Heiko


----------



## Plastikrad (11. Februar 2009)

Hallo Heiko,

wir fahren meistens über den kalten Herrgott (oberhalb von Ritschweier)
zunächst Richtung Weinheim und dann nach  Oberflockenbach oder Wilhelmsfeld/Schriesheim. Kenne einige gute Strecken. Wohnst ja quasi
fast in der Nachbarschaft (komme aus Oberflockenbach).
Wenn es trocken ist fahren wir immer am WE. Falls Du Interesse hast,
melde Dich einfach

Gruß

Kai


----------



## haselnussprinte (22. Februar 2009)

Hallo Kai,

sehr schön - Oberflockenbach ist ja gleich um die Ecke! Also ich bin sehr dafür demnächst mal ne Runde zu drehen. Falls das Sauwetter bald mal wieder zu Ende ist gerne auch abends mit Lampe.

VG

Heiko


----------



## Plastikrad (22. Februar 2009)

Hallo Heiko,

unter der Woche abends wäre auch OK. Vielleicht klappt es mal in der Woche ab 1.3. Habe diese Woche Bereitschaft und der Wald ist momentan
wohl auch nicht gerade befahrbar......

Gruß

Kai


----------



## Larry4711 (8. März 2009)

Hi haselnussprinte,

war gestern ne nette Runde.

Wegen der Alpenüberquerung sprechen wir uns noch.

Evtl. wenn Du das liest per PM die Telefonnummern.

Grüße
Der Larry


----------

